# Finally! Mexico FTW



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-has-lost-their-legal-claim-to-the-iPhone-name-in-Mexico_id36199

A friend sent me this link. I find it extremely humorous - thoughts?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Was just about to post this, I love that. It really shows just how dumb Apple is. iFone applied in 2003, iPhone in 2007, and Apple thought they had the right??? lol


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If apple has to pay them 40% of iPhone sales to date. Good thing the pesos is worthless lol. Glad to see apple getting their just desserts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

